# Pride Shockwave results (Spoiler)



## kenpo12 (Dec 31, 2003)

PRIDE / SHOCKWAVE 2003

Place: Saitama Super Arena (Saitama, JAPAN)

1. Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson defeats Ikuhisa Minowa at 1:00 minute into the second round by TKO/Referee Stoppage as he was in the mount punching hammering down.



2. Heath Herring wins decision over Giant Silva 


3. Hayato 'Mach' Sakurai wins decision over Daiju Takase 3-0


4. Murillo Ninja defeats Akira Shoji at 2:41 of Round 2 by knee


5. Hidehiko Yoshida and Royce Gracie fight to draw


6. Gary Goodridge KO's Don Frye at :27 seconds into first round by high kick


7. Daniel Gracie wins by armbar at in the first round over Wataru Sakata


8. Yuki Kondo defeats Mario Sperry by TKO in the first round by TKO due to doctor cuts.


9. Kiyoshi Tamura beats Ronnie Sefo at 2:20 of Round 1 by armbar.


10. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira wins by a 3-0 decision over Kazushi Sakuraba


----------



## arnisador (Dec 31, 2003)

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23669


----------

